

Steve Wozniak: How I Invented the Personal Computer - cesare
http://fora.tv/2006/09/26/Steve_Wozniak#fullprogram

======
sdave
I highly recommend reading his book 'iWoz'. Wozniak is simply a genius
inventor with highest ethics.

His book will inspire & motivate you ( as an engineer and person) & may even
leave you completely in awe of this genius.

good talk btw , thanks for posting.

~~~
jacquesm
Not only that, it also shows you that it's possible to make a bundle without
sacrificing your ethics.

What I do wonder about is how Steve Wozniak would fare if he had to do it all
over again in todays environment, it certainly feels as though the world of IT
has become a lot more aggressive.

~~~
sdave
yes Jacques , thats what i thought for a while, but i hope he would do well ,
at least create something good. for he still would be an inventor in his
heart.

~~~
jacquesm
Oh, I'm not at all worried that Steve Woziak would be anything but an
inventor. It's just that he seems to be the kind of person that might get
taken advantage of a lot easier in the world today than back then.

It's not at all rare to see posts here on HN about uppity founders that want
to 'ditch' one of their co founders, and not always for the right reasons (it
gets presented one sided and usually in the form of an Ask HN post).

